# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Как найти Храм в Москве?

## Ольга Ч.

Дорогие преданные, Харе Кришна!
8 февраля вынуждена провести весь день в Москве... приезжаю на поезде в 6 утра, а самолет в Дели в 8 вечера. Москву не знаю совсем.. подскажите, пожалуйста, как добраться до Храма от Казанского вокзала?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Харе Кришна!В метро переходите на Сокольническую линию.Доезжаете до станции метро Лубянка,переходите на станцию Кузнецкий мост.От Кузнецкого моста доезжаете до станции метро Полежаевская.Выходите из первого вагона,садитесь на автобус 48,64 или троллейбус 43,65 или маршрутку 18м,43м,597м.Доезжаете до остановки Центральный Дом Культуры Общества слепых.Адрес храма улица Куусинена 19а ,это здание дома культуры слепых.Там и находится храм.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Кришна Мохан дас*
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Владимиир

Лучше уж в храм Джаганатхи на Ботанической!
Есть просад, книги, преданные и все такое... немного тесновато, но это помогает бороться с ложным эго
Ехать ближе и только на метро, потом десять минут пешком. На Полежаевской от маршрутки тоже неблизко. Вообщем приезжему трудновато.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Владимир, напишите, пжт, подробнее маршрут и точный адрес. Я посмотрю по времени, куда буду успевать

----------


## Владимиир

> Владимир, напишите, пжт, подробнее маршрут и точный адрес. Я посмотрю по времени, куда буду успевать


С Казанского на Казанский ближе храм Кришны Джаганатхи.
Вот их сайт http://inveda.ru/main/contacts/

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Поняла, спасибо!
Еще бы где-то прочитать, какие будут программы... все же 8 февраля - воскресенье

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Совсем не зная Москвы, одной по таким маршрутам... Я бы все-таки отправилась куда-то в культурный центр столицы, в какой-то музей или храмовый комплекс, чтобы посмотреть достопримечательности мирового уровня, с возможностью вкусить прасад в вайшнавском кафе. Насколько знаю, их в столице несколько. Да на той же Красной площади можно побывать. Пройти маршрутом Шрилы Прабхупады,  посмотреть на гостиницу Националь, он там жил несколько дней (на форуме есть тема об этом, не знаю, видели ли вы). Индрадьюмна Свами говорит, что лично для него это место паломничества в Москве. Это единственное место, где Шрила Прабхупада побывал в СССР...  

А глядя на фото по ссылке, лично меня тоска берет... и это летом, а что там сейчас... грунтовая дорога, гаражи, непонятно, есть ли освещение. Тратить на такую дорогу наверное еще ок. часа туда и обратно... после поезда... Если аскез очень хочется, тогда может быть. А трансцендентно зарядиться ведь сможете в Индии по полной программе.

Еще вариант:  узнать, какая нама-хата проходит поблизости от Казанского и попроситься к ним заранее.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Совсем не зная Москвы, одной по таким маршрутам... Я бы все-таки отправилась куда-то в культурный центр столицы, в какой-то музей или храмовый комплекс, чтобы посмотреть достопримечательности мирового уровня, с возможностью вкусить прасад в вайшнавском кафе. Насколько знаю, их в столице несколько. Да на той же Красной площади можно побывать. Пройти маршрутом Шрилы Прабхупады,  посмотреть на гостиницу Националь, он там жил несколько дней (на форуме есть тема об этом, не знаю, видели ли вы). Индрадьюмна Свами говорит, что лично для него это место паломничества в Москве. Это единственное место, где Шрила Прабхупада побывал в СССР...  
> 
> А глядя на фото по ссылке, лично меня тоска берет... и это летом, а что там сейчас... грунтовая дорога, гаражи, непонятно, есть ли освещение. Тратить на такую дорогу наверное еще ок. часа туда и обратно... после поезда... Если аскез очень хочется, тогда может быть. А трансцендентно зарядиться ведь сможете в Индии по полной программе.
> 
> Еще вариант:  узнать, какая нама-хата проходит поблизости от Казанского и попроситься к ним заранее.


От Казанского вокзала ближе ехать до храма на Ботаническом. На метро минут 20 и пешком от метро пройти минут 10. Но найти проще будет храм на Полежаевской. От метро Полежаевская тоже пешком минут 10, и он прямо у дороги. Ориентир- два белых слона у входа.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Раджа Кумари даси, Харе Кришна!
Я буду в очень легкой одежде, чтобы ее потом не трудно было месяц в чемодане возить... поэтому пешие экскурсии по Москве, думаю, мне не подойдут по этой причине. Насчет нама-хаты хороший вариант, если такая возможность есть и в воскресенье в эти часы ее проводят.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

На Ботаническом, как я поняла по сайту, программы проводятся по субботам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

По воскресеньям проходит воскресная программа в храме на Полежаевской. Начало в 15.00.  В храме на Ботаническом проходят субботние программы, начало в 15.00. А так в обоих храмах каждый день по утрам проходят утренние программы, начиная с мангала-арати (4.30), потом джапа,  приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа и лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам (в 8.00). В Храме на Полежаевской также в будни проходят вечерние лекции по Бхагавад-гите, начало в 19.30 (кроме пятницы, когда проходит маха-киртан).

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Анируддха прабху, спасибо!

----------


## Aniruddha das

как добраться от метро Полежаевская до храма по адресу Куусинена 19а: http://maps.yandex.ru/?rtext=55.7772...100&z=14&l=map

панорама, на фото - вход в храм под вывеской "Центральный дом культуры ВОС", там же расположено и наше кафе Сатва: http://maps.yandex.ru/?rtext=55.7772...73979529168801

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Спасибо, дорогие преданные!
Варианты есть,.. буду смотреть по погоде

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

К Божествам - это хорошо, особенно Даял-Нитай Шачи-Сута  :vanca calpa:  
Езжайте к Ним, через Полежаевскую  :smilies:  

Нама-хатта тем хороша, что можно и вкусить, и успеть послужить, и все-таки атмосфера домашняя. На нама-хатте тоже Божества могут быть )

----------

